# Problemas para instalar transmission (Solucionado)

## omarelrockero1

Saludos alguien podría ayudarme a buscar solución a esta queja de portage al intentar instalar el cliente p2p transmission, este es el log de instalación:

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo

 * transmission-2.84.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking transmission-2.84.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84 ...

 * Applying transmission-2.80-translations-path-fix.patch ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying 2.84-miniupnp14.patch ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying 2.84-libevent-2.1.5.patch ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying 2.84-node_alloc-segfault.patch ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84' ...

 * Running glib-gettextize --copy --force ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running intltoolize --automake --copy --force ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/aclocal.out

 * ERROR: net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3684:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  966:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line  861:  Called autotools_run_tool '--at-m4flags' 'aclocal' '-I' 'm4'

 *   environment, line  710:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84'

>>> Failed to emerge net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4:

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/aclocal.out

 * ERROR: net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3684:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line  966:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line  861:  Called autotools_run_tool '--at-m4flags' 'aclocal' '-I' 'm4'

 *   environment, line  710:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84'

contenido de /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/aclocal.out:

***** aclocal *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84

***** aclocal -I m4

m4/glib-gettext.m4:39: error: m4_copy: won't overwrite defined macro: glib_DEFUN

m4/glib-gettext.m4:39: the top level

autom4te-2.69: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1

aclocal-1.15: error: echo failed with exit status: 1

----------

## cameta

El paquete más actual en portage es el 2.92. 

Haz un 

emerge --sync

e Intenta emerger de nuevo transmission.

Si sigue sin funcionar te aconsejo que actualices el sistema

emerge --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y -q @world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

----------

## cameta

Prueba con esto tras el emerge --sync

emerge --with-bdeps=y net-p2p/transmission

----------

## omarelrockero1

gracias por comentar cameta, ya lo habia ahecho, pero para salir de duda volvi a acctualizar como lo mencionas, pero sigue dando el mismo error, en mi arbol de portage aparece disponible para instalar es la version net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4, uso ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" y no "~x86"

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a instalar o reinstalar automake-wrapper

```
(root)# emerge -v --oneshot automake-wrapper
```

----------

## omarelrockero1

quilosaq, hice lo que mencionas (emerge --with-bdeps=y net-p2p/transmission) y nada, sigue igual el mismo error al compilar

----------

## quilosaq

 *omarelrockero1 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> hice lo que mencionas (emerge --with-bdeps=y net-p2p/transmission) y nada, sigue igual el mismo error al compilar
> 
> 

 

El comando que puse no fue ese sino

```
(root)# emerge -v --oneshot automake-wrapper
```

Si sigues con el error haz esto:

 *Quote:*   

> * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo'`,
> 
> * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo'`.
> 
> * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/build.log'. 

 

Publica el archivo build.log que se menciona arriba.

----------

## cameta

Yo el otro día tuve problemas con el tema de ruby

Si sigue sin funcionar puedes poner la salida de esto

```
eselect ruby list
```

----------

## omarelrockero1

disculpa tienes razon quilosaq, he hecho un " emerge -v --oneshot automake-wrapper" y despues he intentado emerger nuevamente pero me sigue dando el mismo error, he aqui las salidas:

emerge --info '=net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo' :

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.26-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.26-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_G630_@_2.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3453716 total,   2157512 free

KiB Swap:    2000056 total,   2000056 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 22 Dec 2016 00:30:02 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa alsa-plugin berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vlc vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-ES" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

emerge -pqv '=net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo':

 * IMPORTANT: 7 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4  USE="gtk qt4 systemd (-ayatana) -lightweight -qt5 -xfs" 

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

contenido del var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/build.log:

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: floppym@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_32 elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux qt4 systemd userland_GNU x86

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking transmission-2.84.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying transmission-2.80-translations-path-fix.patch ...

[A[141C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying 2.84-miniupnp14.patch ...

[A[141C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying 2.84-libevent-2.1.5.patch ...

[A[141C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying 2.84-node_alloc-segfault.patch ...

[A[141C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84' ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running glib-gettextize --copy --force ...

[A[141C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running intltoolize --automake --copy --force ...

[A[141C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...

[A[141C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running aclocal -I m4 ...

[A[141C [34;01m[ [31;01m!![34;01m ][0m

 [31;01m*[0m Failed Running aclocal !

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m   /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/aclocal.out

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   Failed Running aclocal !

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_prepare

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3684:  Called eautoreconf

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  966:  Called eaclocal

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  861:  Called autotools_run_tool '--at-m4flags' 'aclocal' '-I' 'm4'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  710:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4::gentoo'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84'

-------------------------------------------------------------------/

cameta, aqui la salida que pides:

# eselect ruby list

Available Ruby profiles:

  [1]   ruby21 (with Rubygems) *

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes poner el contenido del archivo:

```
 /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/aclocal.out
```

?

----------

## omarelrockero1

/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/temp/aclocal.out :

***** aclocal *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.84-r4/work/transmission-2.84

***** aclocal -I m4

m4/glib-gettext.m4:39: error: m4_copy: won't overwrite defined macro: glib_DEFUN

m4/glib-gettext.m4:39: the top level

autom4te-2.69: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1

aclocal-1.15: error: echo failed with exit status: 1

----------

## quilosaq

transmission-2.84-r4 tiene ese fallo registrado:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=584380

No parece que lo vayan a arreglar. En su lugar han pasado a estable transmission-2.92-r1

Como esto ha ocurrido hoy mismo, tendrás que actualizar portage y probar de nuevo.

----------

## cameta

Bueno, ruby no es el problema.

Prueba como te dicen con la última versión de transmissión.

----------

## omarelrockero1

Listo así era,  instalo sin problema el transmission-2.92-r1.

gracias a todos por su apoyo

----------

